# LETS SEE YOUR X53 s



## jungleterry (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello fellow X 53 owners.Well i did something i regretted for along time and that was to sell off my all original wonderful red X 53 .A unexpected situation had come up and i had to sell her.Happy to say i was able to trade and get her back last night .Proud of this one .Hope you all are proud of yours as well.If you are post one up here.Thank you who posted the serial # chart ,always thought this was a 56 and i was right for once .LOL


----------



## Christopher (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice Bike!

Here are the before restoration pictures.... I'm just about complete with it....I'll post the "After" pictures next week....


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 21, 2017)

Love that color combination for sure


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice bikes. Definitely gonna try and get one someday soon. They are so cool looking


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 22, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 426003 View attachment 426004 View attachment 426005 View attachment 426010 View attachment 426011 View attachment 426012 View attachment 426013 View attachment 426014



reel nice set of x53s I like them!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## higgens (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

One of those sooner than later projects 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 22, 2017)

yep those projects are the best .lovin the x53s thx for sharing


----------



## stoney (Feb 22, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 425669 View attachment 425668 Hello fellow X 53 owners.Well i did something i regretted for along time and that was to sell off my all original wonderful red X 53 .A unexpected situation had come up and i had to sell her.Happy to say i was able to trade and get her back last night .Proud of this one .Hope you all are proud of yours as well.If you are post one up here.Thank you who posted the serial # chart ,always thought this was a 56 and i was right for once .LOL




FANTASTIC bike, it looks like it is glowing. When you say original are you talking paint etc.?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 22, 2017)

Getting this one ready for summer
need to remove the tank and send it out for chrome plating and paint as original


----------



## the tinker (Feb 22, 2017)

Bought this one about three years ago and have not cleaned it up yet. Have the headlight. 

                  Yeah, my bike has a couple blemishes too.......


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 22, 2017)

stoney said:


> FANTASTIC bike, it looks like it is glowing. When you say original are you talking paint etc.?



Yes this bike is 100 percent original .it has a few blemishes here and there and chrome a little thin in areas but over all a 9 .the paint is all original as well


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 22, 2017)

stoney said:


> FANTASTIC bike, it looks like it is glowing. When you say original are you talking paint etc.?



Yes this bike is 100 percent original .


----------



## stoney (Feb 22, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> Yes this bike is 100 percent original .




My God, it looks like new. Congrats on getting that bike back. I bet it won't go anywhere for a long time.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 23, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Bought this one about three years ago and have not cleaned it up yet. Have the headlight. View attachment 426241                  Yeah, my bike has a couple blemishes too.......



a nother reel nice one tinker dave !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Colby john (Feb 23, 2017)

It's an addiction


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes I agree but a nice addiction to have .


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 23, 2017)

Colby john said:


> View attachment 426333  It's an addiction



Great line up , these bikes are really sharp


----------



## lola (Feb 23, 2017)

Colby john said:


> View attachment 426333  It's an addiction



WOW how did you get the blu one ???!!!!!!!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 23, 2017)

lola said:


> WOW how did you get the blu one ???!!!!!!!



Found it on Craig's list awhile back , the light was missing so had to find that one  and paint to match the bike . The bike paint and chrome are original . Only made those one or two years .


----------



## lola (Feb 23, 2017)

cool!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 23, 2017)

Still one for the bucket list it seems  Buch of beautiful bikes here.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 25, 2017)

The gold and black one thats up for sale on the cabe now is a nice candidate.even has the little slug or spacer on the rack brace opposite the chain guard .Usually always missing .would be a good bike if you get get for better price.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 25, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> The gold and black one thats up for sale on the cabe now is a nice candidate.even has the little slug or spacer on the rack brace opposite the chain guard .Usually always missing .would be a good bike if you get get for better price.





I will sell the bike at a better price and also consider 
Trades.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 26, 2017)

paint looks really nice ,just missing the rear reflector that you can buy as a repo on ebay same as light top.Grips can be found as well.But you can see the slug or spacer for the rack is present .Cool bike .Hope some one gives her a new home.


----------



## RustyFox (Feb 27, 2017)

Still looking for the tank and light


----------



## Christopher (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone happen to have a spare rear fender spear ornament they be willing to part with?   It's the last piece I need to complete my build....


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 28, 2017)

I will keep you posted ,i have seen these from time to time.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 28, 2017)

Appreciate it


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Feb 28, 2017)

All parts there...restored to the T...Just needs for me to put on the NOS but rechromed front fender.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally got it together.  Only missing that spear ornament.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 1, 2017)

good morning Chris ,what a great X53,looks great with light and being detailed.Wine and gold so sharp.I will keep you posted on a spear if i come across one.


----------

